# Gentoo auf sehr alten Pentium MMX 233Mhz

## genUSER

Hallo,

Ich veruche gerade zum zweitenmal ein Gentoo auf einen tottal alten Pentium MMX 233Mhz rechner zu Installieren(Experiement). Die Installation verlief beide male gut, beim ersten versuch entschied ich mich für ext2/3 als Dateisystem beim zweiten aktuellen versuch wählte ich ReiserFS v.3. Doch bei beiden

versuchen hatte ich dan beim Starten von meinem Linux die gleichen Probleme ich habe ZITAT:"NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE" das kann aber kaum sein den die Partitionen sind alle noch nicht voll(1024MB swap). Ich denke jetzt vielleicht liegt es am geringen Arbeitsspeichern den ich habe weniger als 64MB(Wie viel genau weis ich nicht ?52?).

Boot Meldungen: (Abschrift)

```

...

Mounting proc at /proc ...

Mounting sysfs at /sys ...

Mounting /dev for udev ...

 Configuring system to use udev ...

  Populating /dev with device nodes ...

mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/pts´ : No space left on device

mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm´ : No space left on device

touch: cannot touch `/dev/.udev´ : No space left on device

Setting /sbin/udevsend as hotplug agent ...

Could not create /dev/pts!

Activating (possible) swap ...

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2. Priority:-1 exstents:1 across:1004052

Checking root filesystem ... 

Warning fsck.reiserfs for device /dev/hda3 exited with signal 4.

Filesystem coulden't be fixed :(

Give root passwort for maintenance  

```

---

Gentoo 2005.1 - Kernel 2.6.14

----------

## sprittwicht

Wieviel Platz ist denn noch auf der Systempartition?

Der Swap-Speicher liegt ja auf ner anderen Partition und hat nichts mit der Systempartition zu tun.

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Noch zirka 5GB

----------

## slick

 *genUSER wrote:*   

> Ich denke jetzt vielleicht liegt es am geringen Arbeitsspeichern den ich habe weniger als 64MB(Wie viel genau weis ich nicht ?52?)

 

Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von free und df -h nachdem Du Dich nach einem solchen mißglücktem Boot angemeldet hast.

----------

## l3u

... wobei unabhängig davon Swapspace > 2 * RAM nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist ...

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

free

```

                      total              used               free           shared              buffers           cached

Mem:             44992           14724             30268         0                      544                5776

-/+ buffers/cache:               8404               36588

Swap:            1004052        0                    1004052

```

```

Filesystem                                               Size           Used             Avail          Use%             Mounted on

df: `/newroot´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/mnt/cdrom´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/mnt/livecd´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/proc´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/sys´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/dev´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/dev/pts´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/mnt/livecd/lib/firmware´ : No such file or directory

df: `/newroot/mnt/livecd/usr/portage´ : No such file or directory

/dev/hda3                                                5.1G         903M             4.2G            18%               /

/dev/hda1                                                5.1G         903M             4.2G            18%               /boot

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Komisch... Ich hatte auf meinem 200 MHz Pentium MMX mit 64 MB RAM auch Gentoo installieren können...

Nutzt du ein initrd?

Vielleicht Genkernel? Denn der lädt ja einiges in die initrd...

Ach ja... Irgedwie sieht die Ausgabe von df so aus, als ob du von einer selbst erstellten LiveCD booten würdest...

Oder hast du einfach nur das Image von der CD auf die Platte kopiert?

Ich würde dir zu einer sauberen neuen Installation raten...

Kannst es ja per NFS machen, dann geht es schneller.

Ich hatte Gentoo nur mit distcc-Unterstützung von meinem großen Rechner installiert... Hat einige Tage gedauert  :Wink: 

Aber er läuft bis heute noch... 

Genauere Infos über meinen 200 MHz Server/Router: http://mad-ftp.dyndns.org/router.php

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Das mit ner neuen sauberern Installation Hilft wohl nix da das schon meine zweite saubere Installation ist(Stage3), nein ich habe nicht einfach nur die CD kopiert ich habe mich exakt an die Deutsche übersetzugen der Gentoo Installationsanleitung gehalten das hatt auch schon auf anderen Computern mehrmals ohne Probleme funktioniert von daher ist die Installation wohl denke ich schon sauber.Ich habe den Kernel selbst Konfiguriert so das er perfekt auf das System zugeschnitten sein dürfte...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nutzt du ein initrd? 
> 
> 

 

Weis nicht genau, habs so gemacht wi es in der Doko steht (-;

----------

## Anarcho

 *genUSER wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda3                                                5.1G         903M             4.2G            18%               /
> ...

 

Sag mal, bist du dir da ganze sicher? Warum ist deine /boot Partition 5 GB gross und exact genauso belegt wie die / partition?

Wenn du keine extra /boot partition hast dann sollte da auch nichts gemountet sein.

----------

## TheCurse

Poste auch mal bitte die /etc/fstab

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Poste auch mal bitte die /etc/fstab

 

Guter Vorschlag... Denn unter df sieht man, dass fast alle "System"-Verzeichnisse auf "newroot" verweisen...

Wie bei einer Live-CD...

Natürlich müssten diese Verzeichnisse und Dateisysteme auf / liegen...

Also /dev, /proc etc...

----------

## tuam

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... wobei unabhängig davon Swapspace > 2 * RAM nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist ...

 

Bei 64MB RAM schon, sonst geht nämlich nicht viel. Ich habe hier einen P133, auf dem auch noch X.org läuft...

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Ich habe eine schon eine extra Boot parition wieso die bei gleich groß sein sollen hat mich selbst erstsaunt, ich poste jetzt einfach mal meine fstab(nicht formatiert weil nur eine abschrift):

```

/dev/hda1 /boot reiserfs noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/hda2 none swap     sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec

```

P.S: Schon kommisch mit den newroot und livecd keine Ahnung wo das herkommt.!?:

----------

## Mr_Maniac

```

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 

```

sollte wohl eher

```

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                                0 0

```

heißen, oder?

Nutzt du ein nicht-default init-script?

EDIT:

Ach ja... Du kannst ja auch noch mal nach der Platten-Belegung schauen...

mit

fdisk /dev/hda

p

q

(p&q sind die Befehle, die du im fdisk angeben musst... p gibt die Partitions-Tabelle aus und q beendet fdisk wieder...)

----------

## genUSER

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Mon Jan 02, 2006 10:52 am    Post subject:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ja, habs geändert problem bleit leider trozdem )-:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nutzt du ein nicht-default init-script? 
> 
> 

 

Nein

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja... Du kannst ja auch noch mal nach der Platten-Belegung schauen...
> 
> mit
> ...

 

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht aber "leider" stimmt die Platten-Belegung auch.

----------

## TheCurse

Und wie sieht die grub.conf (in /boot/grub/) aus?

----------

## genUSER

```

default 0

timeout 30

# Gentoo Linux 2.6.14

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14

root(hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3

```

P.S: Wen ich mich nach dem misglücktem Start einloge ist hda3 (/) gemounted aber hda1 /boot nicht.

----------

## ConiKost

Hast du die Einstellungen aus der fstab die in der Anleitung steht kopiert?

Dann nimm in der /etc/fstab den eintrag "noauto" für /dev/hda1 weg ...

Dann ist auch boot gemoutet ...

@PS. du hast PM  :Smile: 

----------

## flash49

Deine Ausgaben über gemountete Filesysteme sehen sehr nach einer veralteten mtab aus. (Das Root-FIlesystem ist ja auch noch readonly gemountet!) Schau mal mit 

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

 nach, was wirklich gemountet ist!

Was gibt denn "fsck.reiserfs /dev/hda3" aus, wenn du es per Hand startest?

Was bei Pseudofilesystemen als Quelldevice steht ist übrigens völlig egal. Dort kann "none", "proc", "linux_kernel_informations_filesystem" oder "was_weiss_ich" stehen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> ...

 

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade festgesstelt das ich eine falschen CFlag drin hatte deswgen compilier ich jetzt erstmal mein Gentoo neu durch.

MfG Johannes

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ach ja... Du kannst ja auch noch mal nach der Platten-Belegung schauen...
> ...

 

Fdisk hat ne Option "-l" (l wie LOLLI). Die macht das selbe und mit weniger Erklärung  :Wink:  Also nächstes mal einfach:

poste bitte 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## NightDragon

Solltest Du noch infos brauchen, gentoo läuft bei mir auf einem P1 mit 200 Mhz... 

also evtl. einfach schreien bzgl. make.conf oder so... was auch immer dur brauchst oder glaubst zu brauchen.

PS.: Distcc ist dein bester freund, wenn du noch einen gentoo-rechner hast.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Solltest Du noch infos brauchen, gentoo läuft bei mir auf einem P1 mit 200 Mhz... 
> 
> also evtl. einfach schreien bzgl. make.conf oder so... was auch immer dur brauchst oder glaubst zu brauchen.
> 
> PS.: Distcc ist dein bester freund, wenn du noch einen gentoo-rechner hast.

 

Bei mir auch...  :Smile: 

Und mit ganzen 96 MB RAM  :Very Happy: 

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Ich hab mist gebaut den ich hab mein Gentoo(läuft gerade von der LiveCD) dazu gebracht das ganze System neu zu Compilieren ist auch sinvoll da ich in der make.conf etwas wichtiges geändert habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen distcc zu verwenden, naja der arbeitet jetzt schon seit einem Tag und scheint nicht besonders weit zu sein was denkt ihr wie lang wird das dauern und/oder soll ich abbrechen(gibt es einen anderen weg ausser reset?).

Das hab ich gemacht:

```

emerge glib gcc binutils #Schon fertig

emerge -e system && emerge -e world #Dauert ewig und läuft gerade

```

P.S: Wenn ich jetzt neu Boote komme ich warscheinlich nicht mehr in Chroot und/oder der Compilier funtzt nimmer den da Compiliert der gerade irgendwo rum(-;

----------

## theche

sicher, das du nicht gcc mindestens 3 mal kompilieren lässt? halte ich für unnötig.

----------

## flash49

Du kannst den compile Vorgang ganz normal mit STRG+C abbrechen und dann mit "emerge --resume" neu starten, ob er dann die neuen Flags noch berücksichtig und distcc benutzt ist eine andere Frage. Das "emerge --resume" funktioniert allerdings nicht mehr sobald du dazwischen noch etwas anders emerged hast, dann weiß er nicht mehr, wo er war!

Edit:

 *theche wrote:*   

> sicher, das du nicht gcc mindestens 3 mal kompilieren lässt? halte ich für unnötig.

 

Das stimmt und es ist sogar noch schlimmer, da alle Pakete in system auch in world mit drin sind.

----------

## genUSER

OK dan starte ich den Complier vorgang tottal neu(mit distcc) was soll ich eingeben nur "emerge world".

P.S: Ich habe Chost geändert!

----------

## flash49

 *genUSER wrote:*   

> OK dan starte ich den Complier vorgang tottal neu(mit distcc) was soll ich eingeben nur "emerge world".
> 
> P.S: Ich habe Chost geändert!

 

Chost wirkt sich auf fast alle Pakete aus, deshalb wirst du wohl oder übel "emerge -e world" machen müssen, um alles neu zu kompilieren. 

Der maximale Chost für einen Pentium sollte "i586-pc-linux-gnu" sein! (i386,i486) gehen auch.

Wenn dein "großer" Rechner auch x86 kompatibel ist und gentoo laufen hat, dann kannst du das System für deinen kleinen auch in einem chroot compilieren lassen und am Ende alles mit rsync oder nfs rüberschieben. Das hat den vorteil, daß die ganzen scripte auch auf deinem schneller Rechner laufen.

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Ich habe im moment ein Problem mit distcc er gibt mir immer "exit code 110" aus was laut doko so viel heißt wie "Compiler not found."

Kann es sein das meine AMD64 maschine gar keine 32-BIT Pakete erzeugen kann?

----------

## firefly

du brauchst dann einen cross-compiler dafür da der 64bit gcc kein 32bit code erzeugen kann (soweit ich wies)

----------

## Anarcho

Also distcc mit x86 und x86_64 ist nicht einfach.

Aber der 64 Bit gcc kann sehr wohl 32 Bit Code erzeugen, einfach -m32 anhängen.

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Danke, für die Infos, ich denke es ist wohl sinvoller den 233Mhz einfach alleine ewig arbeiten zulassen, oder?   :Confused: 

MfG Johannes

Edit:

Noch eine Frage wen ich mir bei meinem Pentium MMX 233 die Ausgabe von "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ansehe steht da eine Zeile die nennt sich "flags":

```

...

flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mmx

```

Kann ich das alles in meine make.conf eintragen?

Im moment habe ich nur das eingetragen:

```

...

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" #Eigentlich hab ich ja testweise -O3 (-;

...

USE="-kde -qt mmx python X gnome gtk gtk2 alsa esd" #Später will ich mal ein Gnome drauf probieren 

...
```

[/code]

----------

## flash49

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" #Eigentlich hab ich ja testweise -O3 (-
```

-mmmx bringt nix (außer vieleicht Probleme), da alle Programme, die das wirklich verwenden das USE-Flag mmx verwenden.

Ich würde -Os empfehlen. -Os ist ähnlich wie -O2 nur das es ein paar Optimierungen wegläßt, die die Binärdatei vergrößern. 

-pipe braucht mehr Hauptspeicher beim compilieren, vieleicht ist es ohne das Flag schneller, wenn du nur wenig ram hast.

 *Quote:*   

> flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mmx 

 

Die einzigen Prozessorflags, die du auch als USE-Flags verwenden kannst sind "mmx ,sse ,sse2, 3dnow, 3dnowext"

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Danke, für die Infos, ich denke es ist wohl sinvoller den 233Mhz einfach alleine ewig arbeiten zulassen, oder?  

 

Versuchs doch mal mit einen chroot auf deinem großen Rechner (natürlich mit x86 als arch), denn der Athlon64 kann ja alle 32bit Befehle.

----------

## theche

Brauchtest dann aber auch ein 32-bit chroot auf dem amd64. oder du bootest gleich ein 32-bit-live-system und benutzt jenes (distcc oder chroot über nfs oder platte temporär umgebaut) für die Dauer der Installation des schwachen Rechners. Oder du nimmst was vorkompiliertes für den schwachen Rechner...

----------

## genUSER

Hallo,

Dank für die Bemühungen ich hab jetzt nach dem die ganze Compilierrei über nfs fertig war das Gentoo gestartet und sie da, alles funkt bootet ohne Probleme   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   ich emerge jetzt dan noch ein Gnome 2.12 mal sehen ob das auf diesem altem Computer zum flüssigen laufen gebracht werden kann!   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

MfG Johannes

----------

## tuam

 *genUSER wrote:*   

> ich emerge jetzt dan noch ein Gnome 2.12 mal sehen ob das auf diesem altem Computer zum flüssigen laufen gebracht werden kann!    

 

Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht xfce, abiword und gnumeric schreiben wolltest? Obwohl - firefox geht ja auch recht flüssig...

Viel Glück,

 Daniel

----------

## genUSER

hi,

Ne, ich will Gnome emergen mit Firefox oder Epiphany als Browser und Openoffice als Textveraebeitung. Von xfce halte ich selbst nicht besonders viel ein guter Desktop muss Einsteigerfreundlich sein da ist Geschwindigkeit nicht so wichtig, Einsteigerfreundlich ist nur Gnome und KDE.

MfG Johannes

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> Ne, ich will Gnome emergen mit Firefox oder Epiphany als Browser und Openoffice als Textveraebeitung. Von xfce halte ich selbst nicht besonders viel ein guter Desktop muss Einsteigerfreundlich sein da ist Geschwindigkeit nicht so wichtig, Einsteigerfreundlich ist nur Gnome und KDE.
> 
> 

 

Na dann viel spaß, ich sage jetzt schon voraus das du keine Woche damit arbeitest

----------

